
A curated list of tools that lets everyone create virtually anything - haashirmohammed
Hey guys!<p>I just built a (fun side-project and a) web app that curates all the tools that you can use to learn &amp; build virtually anything- from an application, robot, logo, business cards to whatever else that you can think of and you can sort the list of tools based on your technical expertise or the kind of the stuff you’re looking to create. Yes, this project has been heavily inspired by Elon Musk’s way of educating himself but I feel that this website should be useful especially if you’re an intrinsically motivated maker. I’ve only scratched the surface thus far so expect it to be slightly buggy but updated with time. It would be really helpful if you could let me know what you think about it and share it with the ones whom you feel may find it useful.<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;kreatortools.com<p>Happy building ;)
======
CarolineW
Clickable: [http://kreatortools.com](http://kreatortools.com)

For reference, it would be really useful if you actually wrote a blog post or
some sort of guide, and then post the link to that. As it is it's annoying to
have to copy out the link, then visit, then think "I wonder what this is?"

Your description here is pretty minimal, it would be nice to see an example of
what you've actually done with these tools, and why you've chosen them.

------
Petrakis
[https://shopfiy.com/](https://shopfiy.com/) Typo in shopify link should be
[https://shopify.com/](https://shopify.com/)

